# Bell Super DH or Super 3R?



## Amalgam556 (Jun 17, 2018)

My question is on which should I get. I can see that the Super 3R has more air vents. But I also like the DH cause I’ll also be using the chin guard during the winter months as well to reduce wind on my face. And with that I like the idea of having less vents for colder weather. Where I live it’s hot and humid during the summer and the coldest is in the single digits range. But if the 3R will do the trick then I’ll stick with it. So has anyone used or had any experience with both and their thoughts on which would be best. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsonmichael527 (Jun 27, 2017)

No experience with the DH but I have the super 3r. It's a great helmet. The mips system is comfortable. It's nice to have a standard helmet for easy rides with my wife. Then convert to the full face when I want to play. Full face is comfortable here in the Alabama heat. Winter time I use a neck gator to help with the cold. Hope this helps


----------



## Amalgam556 (Jun 17, 2018)

johnsonmichael527 said:


> No experience with the DH but I have the super 3r. It's a great helmet. The mips system is comfortable. It's nice to have a standard helmet for easy rides with my wife. Then convert to the full face when I want to play. Full face is comfortable here in the Alabama heat. Winter time I use a neck gator to help with the cold. Hope this helps


It does help. I'm just north east of you in Tennessee. I never thought to use something around my neck. I do wear a full face balaclava from under armor. I'll have to order a helmet soon. Thanks for the reply.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GRPABT1 (Oct 22, 2015)

The DH is seriously a step up in quality and design over the 3R which was already a great helmet. Definitely worth the extra.


----------



## Amalgam556 (Jun 17, 2018)

GRPABT1 said:


> The DH is seriously a step up in quality and design over the 3R which was already a great helmet. Definitely worth the extra.


I was watching a review online where it said that the airflow was awesome in the DH. That was my biggest concern during the summer. And then the lesser vents on the face guard during the winter. And that the helmet looks more rugged for an impact against a rock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

